# Do I need a lot of proteins in the days that I don´t go to the gym? Days OFF.



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2003)

Do I need a lot of proteins in the days that I don´t train? 
I am eating 250 g of protein everyday, It should be a good news if I don´t need this much of protein in DAYS OFF, like sunday.


----------



## Nate (Dec 23, 2003)

Of course.  That's when it's time to grow.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2003)

*Lie, please Lie*

Why didnt you lie ? I can´t eat chicken anymore
Thanks for the answer


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Eat pork or Fish or Lean beef. I try to eat like 400 grams of protein a day. I usually only hit 340 or 350. Unless you weigh 150 I think you need more. Hint: One can of tuna has 32.5 grams of protein in it. So 10 cans a day is easy to achieve with tuna I think. I eat 2 cans five times a day.


----------



## Var (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Eat pork or Fish or Lean beef. I try to eat like 400 grams of protein a day. I usually only hit 340 or 350. Unless you weigh 150 I think you need more. Hint: One can of tuna has 32.5 grams of protein in it. So 10 cans a day is easy to achieve with tuna I think. I eat 2 cans five times a day.



2 cans, 5 times a day???!!!  How the hell do you swallow that much?  I have trouble with the 2 cans a day I force down now.  Good for you!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 23, 2003)

*Impossible*

Impossible to eat that much of tuna, there is no way. 

They really should do a injection, some liquid protein to just put in the blood. Good idea, don´t you think ?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn thats a lot of tuna...  Albacore is $$$ too!

Try cottage cheese, I believe there is around 25grams of protein in 1 cup.  Buy from costco in the BIG tub.  This is an easy way to get a few extra grams daily.


----------



## NickB (Dec 23, 2003)

I think you guys need to wait for a reply from one of the regulars here before you go out and spend twenty dollars a day on 400 grams of protein. That much protein has to have you shitting out massive pellets.

And guys, there are PROTEIN DRINKS :|


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

protein drink doesnt taste as nice as well prepared tuna


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I think you guys need to wait for a reply from one of the regulars here before you go out and spend twenty dollars a day on 400 grams of protein. That much protein has to have you shitting out massive pellets.
> 
> And guys, there are PROTEIN DRINKS :|



If this was directed at me any way, I was just saying that you can get a little extra from cottage cheese.  I in NO WAY meant to go and eat 5,6,7,8 cups a day...  Also 400grams of protein a day isnt bad at all, if you are on a good diet.  1/4 cup of ground flax seed has as much fiber as 80lbs of broccoli!  So just grind the seed in a coffee grinder and add 1/8th cup to your protein twice daily.  That should clean you out.


----------



## Var (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I think you guys need to wait for a reply from one of the regulars here before you go out and spend twenty dollars a day on 400 grams of protein. That much protein has to have you shitting out massive pellets.
> 
> And guys, there are PROTEIN DRINKS :|



FYI...You dont need 1,000 posts to be a regular here.  And you dont need any posts to be a knowledgable person providing good info.  Thanks!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah you do need protein in off days as much or even more than on training days. That???s when your body is recovering man. Here a list of foods that have a lot of protein I took from Jodi shopping list. As you can see you have a lot of choices. 

Lean Steak
Ground Beef
Chicken Breast
Ground Chicken
Turkey 
Ground Turkey
White Fish
Shell Fish
Salmon/Shark/Swordfish
Canned Tuna 
Canned Salmon
Canned Chicken
Eggs
Cottage Cheese
Sugar Free Low Carb Protein Powder (Whey)
Buffalo
Venison
Tofu
Soy
Pork Loin


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

Positive nitrogen retention (keeping aminos inside your muscles instead of letting them go) means eating protein around the clock. If you dont, then you will lose muscle, any day of the week.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

how the hell can u eat 5-6 cans of tuna a day?geez that stuff tastes like shit


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> how the hell can u eat 5-6 cans of tuna a day?geez that stuff tastes like shit



1 TBSP of mayo and some mustard! LoL   Or 1 TBSP mayo and some sweet pickles.  

Just wash it down with a ton of water, and remember this saying:

FOOD ISN'T EATEN TO BE ENJOYED, IT IS EATEN TO MAKE YOU GROW!
Thats what I tell myself while I am gagging down so much


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh man personally I enjoy eating tuna more than I do eating eggs. Plus one can of tuna has the protein of about +-9 egg whites. But 10 cans of tuna a day, that???s way too many IMO. He is saying he gets about 345g of protein a day. 10 cans of tuna is about 325g of protein, you need to have some variety man. Sounds like his diet is made up of just tuna.


----------



## pu239 (Dec 24, 2003)

My favorite way to eat tuna is with barbecue sauce. I dump the tuna into a container, add Montgomery Inn sauce, heat, and eat. I can almost taste it now.....yum.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 25, 2003)

tuna is great

if i ate chicken instead it would cost pretty much double what tuna would

its affordable and its quick... just crack open a can and eat it! (make sure u drink plenty of water to wash it down)

i eat a can a day ATM, might up it to 2 cans soon

peace


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2003)

I used to use fat free miracle whip, chopped onions, and lots of black pepper on my tuna but I eat pretty much chicken/beef now.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 25, 2003)

i just can't stomach the taste..canned tuna that is


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i just can't stomach the taste..canned tuna that is



What kind are you eating?  The only tuna I can eat is albacore.  The other tuna is just plain nasty!


----------



## Stickboy (Dec 27, 2003)

I like tuna, but man.....

Others may disagree, but I'd be a bit concerned about the amount of mercury you are ingesting.  Maybe it's just me though...


----------



## kdwa1 (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually,from what Ivé read.1 can of tuna has only 13-15 grams of protein unless your doing the large cans.The problem with mayo is the sugar.Tuna goes down pretty well with rice or noodles though.Otherwise it's like eating sawdust.I wish I could get good non fat cottage cheese here in Taiwan.I miss all the foods in the states.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2003)

I either eat it straight out of the can (in general StarKist and BumbleBee solid white albacore seem to taste the best) or... I chop up and add some large olives, 1T mayo, and black pepper.  

One 6 oz can has 37 grams of protein, but I suggest no more then one can a day.  Mix up your protein sources.  In the course of one day I usually get my protein from egg whites, chicken breast, turkey, whey protein powder, skim milk, and red meat.


----------



## kdwa1 (Dec 28, 2003)

Youré ccorrect on the protein content,I double checked it. I have a hard time doing more than about 250 g's per day.Getting 400 in seems like a real task.


----------



## Cletis2000 (Dec 29, 2003)

10 cans a day!! Be carefull cause that stuff has murcury in it.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

You too can be the Mad Hatter.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

There is not enough mercury in tuna to make anyone sick but a pregnant woman.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

Some are sensative to it, some are not. However that stuff builds up in your blood, not a good thing.


----------



## Saber (Dec 29, 2003)

Has anyone fixed Jodi's tuna burgers? I saw them in a thread some time ago, very good!    

(1) can of tuna
(1) egg
(1) cup of oats

Mix, makes 2 patties, cook on a George Forman grill

I add a little black pepper and garlic.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 29, 2003)

albacore tuna has more mercury than regular "light" tuna in water...

also... each can of tuna has 13g of protein per serving with 2.5 servings in a can... meaning roughtly 32.5g of protein per can...

I eat a can a day... mixed with 1 tablespoon of light mayo...


----------

